# Powerhead?



## ted_cichlid (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi All,
I'm looking for some advice on how I can get good aeration and water flow for my crowded 75 gallon tank.
I was thinking of getting a Maxi-Jet 1200 powerhead.
Can this powerhead also be used with/attached to a filter (other than an undergravel filter)?
Thanks!
-Ted


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm no expert, so I can't help you out, sorry.


Just wanted to ask if you had any pics of your tank &/or a livestock list!


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

i'm running one of those right now on my 75 gallon attached to a sponge filter

def gets some good flow going on, and used with the venturi adapter adds ALOT of aeration to the tank


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

good powerhead, I'm using a 400 with sponge filter and planning to use a 1200 on my other tank


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

vrb th hrb said:


> i'm running one of those right now on my 75 gallon attached to a sponge filter
> 
> def gets some good flow going on, and used with the venturi adapter adds ALOT of aeration to the tank


+1 AquaClear 70 with a quickfilter attachment for your 75gal should give you extra bio-load and with the venturi adapter will give you lots of extra air. The Maxi-Jet powerhead I tend to use with my SW.


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

Not directly answering your original question, but here's an article I created covering lots of info on creating water movement, including modifying equipment for improved performance:

http://www.loaches.com/articles/water-movement-in-the-loach-aquarium

Martin.


----------

